

Thoughts on Angular 2 after ng-conf 2015 (and some whisky) - pbowyer
https://medium.com/@aripalo/thoughts-on-angular-2-after-ng-conf-2015-and-some-whisky-8392c260095c

======
aripalo
"On Migrating from Angular 1 to Angular 2, the New Syntax, Web Components,
Performance, TypeScript and Future of JavaScript."

